# Waltham Hunter



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I recently bought this Wal







tham Marquis pocket watch which is in fairly good condition and keeps goood time but there is no crystal. Should there be a crystal on this model? Or is the cover on the case enough.

thanks Clen


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the photo I meant to put in.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, there should be a crystal

The front cover was introduced to protect it

A lot of hunter crystals get damaged when someone is a bit heavy handed opening or closing the back cover

If the watch still has it's bezel. then you should be able to get a replacement crystal - you need to use a pair of verniers and get an acurate measurement. They are usually sold using a code for the size so I would suggest confirming with the seller your measurements

The serial number on the movement gives a date of 1894

Chris 

Edit: Looking at the second pic posted, I can't see a bezel which is a bit of a b*gger


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Yep, there should be a crystal
> 
> The front cover was introduced to protect it
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,

Any idea where I can get a replacement bezel from?

thanks Clen


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Clen, I suspect you may have to try a US dealer but I would try here first

You may get lucky and pick up a watch for 'spares or repairs' on flea bay.

You will need as much info' as possible as to sizes etc.. when you make your enquiries and if you do go down that route, I would go for a bezel with the crystal already fitted

You do see a lot of hunters and half hunters for sale with bezels and crystals missing and if they were easy to replace I suspect te seller would do so and then describe the item as 'mint' and ask a lot more

Hope you get it sorted

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Clenash said:


>


Hi, Clen...Here's what it should look like with the bezel and crystal...










You can clearly see the gap round the edge of the dial and cover clip on yours where the bezel should be. I agree with Chris, try all those places he has suggested. Good luck with the search! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Clenash said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks for the help guys. The search for a bezel and crystal is on. But in the meantime if anyone finds a bezel can you please let me know.

thanks Clen


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You do need to let us know the exact size Clen 

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That's a beautiful watch that should be restored and serviced to working condition.

Do bezels come by size? If so, a run of the watch's serial-number through the Waltham database should give us that information. Right? I believe the same is for crystals. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I have checked the serial number on the Waltham site but can find no info on bezel size. The watch is a size 16, model 1908, does that mean year 1908?







I think I have measured in the correct place as in photo. Hope this helps.

thanks Clen


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

In America, pocketwatches were classed by size. Starting from 0 up to...I believe it was 24. 12, 14, 16 and 18 were men's watches. 12 and below were considered ladies' watches.

I'm not entirely sure, but I think crystals (and possibly bezels) would've been sold according to size as well.

"Model 1908" signifies the YEAR in which the model was created. It does not signify the year that your particular watch was made. I know that the Model 1908 was made for decades. All the way into the 1920s.

The actual serial-number (if you provide it for us) can be used to determine the actual manufacture date of your watch, if you'd like to know.


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Shangas said:


> In America, pocketwatches were classed by size. Starting from 0 up to...I believe it was 24. 12, 14, 16 and 18 were men's watches. 12 and below were considered ladies' watches.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, but I think crystals (and possibly bezels) would've been sold according to size as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Shangas,

The number on the movement is 20586458, the only other marks on the movement are 'Marquis. Waltham, Mass. 15 Jewels'. It is in a Sun case marked Dennison, made of two plates of 14ct gold with plate of composition between, and to wear 25 years. Hope this helps.

thanks Clen


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Clenash...the serial no. 20,586,458 dates your watch to 1916 as per the table below...

1915.......20,000,000

1916.......20,500,000

1917.......20,900,000

The case is 'gold filled' and Dennison was an English case maker (though he started out as one of the founders of the Waltham Watch Company). Somewhere on the case you should find his initials A.L.D which is for Aaron Lufking Dennison. His cases were designated Star (10 years), Moon (20 years) and Sun (25 years) These were the minimum time the cases were guaranteed not the wear through to the composition plate of brass. A Sun case is the very highest quality, and I think you would be hard pushed to find a guarantee like that today. Here are a couple of pictures of my case, which is also a Sun one and should be similar to yours...


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Clenash...the serial no. 20,586,458 dates your watch to 1916 as per the table below...
> 
> 1915.......20,000,000
> 
> ...


Hi Rodger,

My case is identical to yours and after 95 years still no sign of the brass showing through. It seems replacement crystals are easy enough to get hold of, if only I could find a bezel I would have a pretty good watch. Nothing on ebay so far.

thanks Clen


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would check out item 160656894271 on flea bay, the guy gives his phone number so it might be worth a call

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Or this one...you might have to check the dimentions....

 Spares or repair 

If it's the right size, you might get it for a song....


----------



## Clenash (Apr 7, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Or this one...you might have to check the dimentions....
> 
> Spares or repair
> 
> If it's the right size, you might get it for a song....


Hi Chris and Roger,

Thanks for the links, no luck so far, but i don't suppose they'll be an easy item to find. Going to have a trawl around some antique/bric a brac shops this weekend, optimistic as ever.

thanks Clen


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Clenash said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Or this one...you might have to check the dimentions....
> ...


Well good luck with your search but I think that eventually you will have to try a dealer

There's a bit more info' here and the guy is helpful and reliable

Chris


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooops double post

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> There's a bit more info' here and the guy is helpful and reliable
> 
> Chris


That's a very informative link, Chris...I'll have to file that one away. Thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have used this company many times and always been satisfied cop and paste the link below/ you can phone as they are helpfull.

http://www.watch-batteries.com/material/Watch-Glass-Crystal.htm

My link


----------



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I like Wallthm pocket watches, here is one railroad model 950 23 jewels.

Cheers,

Paulo


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jwatches said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like Wallthm pocket watches, here is one railroad model 950 23 jewels.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely Hamilton, Paulo..here's mine that I bought recently from James in Canada...it still has its box, and the case is green gold..


----------



## jwatches (Nov 7, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a lovely Hamilton, Paulo..here's mine that I bought recently from James in Canada...it still has its box, and the case is green gold..


Roger,

Nice watch, I have one in same conditions of yours. The difference is that mine is a 902, yellow gold filled and came in with a chain and knife.

I purchased this one in a auction for an bargain, the photos was terrible and the description too. Well, I had luck.

Cheers,

Paulo


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely watch, Paulo! :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lovely watch, Paulo! :thumbsup:


It certainly is

And isn't nice to see a 'gentleman's' pocket knife on the chain

Some really nice watches in this thread

Chris


----------

